# Absender von FETCHMAIL-DAEMON@lokaler.domain ändern



## joerider (30. September 2004)

Hallo,
kann mir jemand mitteilen, wie man die Absenderadresse von FETCHMAIL-DAEMON auf einen anderen Namen ändert?

Hintergrund:
Ich hole bei meinem Provider e-mails mittels fetchmail. Dieser macht keine Spam-Prüfung. D.h. mit postfix  und header_checks teste ich verschiedene Pattern. Falls dieses Pattern dann zutrifft, wird automatisch mittels SMTP die Errormessage zurückgeschickt. Diese enthält aber den Rechnernamen aus der lokalen Domain und dazu den Absendernamen "FETCHMAIL-DAEMON". Somit werden meine Nachrichten nicht an den Provider weitergeleitet.

Was kann man dagegen tun?

Gruß, Joe


----------

